# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Все мои файлы и данные будут находиться в облаке?

## DEL

По умолчанию все файлы сохраняются на жестком диске вашего устройства. Windows 10 предусматривает встроенный доступ к OneDrive — бесплатному облачному хранилищу. Сохранять в нем свои данные совершенно необязательно. Но это позволит вам получать доступ к личным файлам, где бы вы ни находились.

----------

